# Rod storage garage/indoors



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Recently moved and lost some indoor storage space for rods/reels. I could do some ceiling racks but also like the convenience of all my gear together right next to the skiff. I have always kept my gear indoors and even 10 year old rods look near new. My question is for the guys who keep their gear in the garage. Do you see any notable degradation from garage heat?. I know heat/uv breaks down resin so I assume you only have the heat factor in a garage.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I’ve kept some of my gear in my garage for the last four years. I haven’t noticed any issues that I can contribute to being kept in the garage. That’s where most of the people I know keep their fishing stuff.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I keep my rods in a ceiling rack in a storage area under my house I. Galveston, a hot coastal environment- I haven’t seen any degradation.

I think prolonged direct sunlight would cause problems.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

My rods are always stored in the garage, no issues so far but its only been 32 years.

Most commonly used stored standing/leaning in the corner, less used and some no longer used in racks over head.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

krash said:


> My rods are always stored in the garage, no issues so far but its only been 32 years.
> 
> Most commonly used stored standing/leaning in the corner, less used and some no longer used in racks over head.


Im really thinking it’s UV. My dad stores his on his porch. Not direct sunlight but about 2hrs evening sun every day and his look pretty rough after a year. 

Definitely think I’ll build some garage wall racks.


----------



## mkmayer25 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have wall racks and ceiling racks in my garage and I wrap most of mine myself so I try to take extra precautions. I’ve never seen any degradation as long as they are out of direct light and cared for. One word of advice the ceiling racks can be a PITA to get to when you are trying not to wake anyone in the house and hit a morning bite I always seem to put neglected rods up there and use the wall rack with my “EDC” rods.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DIY ceiling racks are easy...just attach some 2x2 strips to the ceiling and grab a bag of large screw in hooks from your local hardware store. Measure things out so one hook holds the grip of the rod and the other hook is at least half way down the length of the rod. Done...

Capacity is only constrained by the length of the 2x2 strips and the number of hooks...


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Driftwood fly rod racks and going to do the 2x2 ceiling racks for spin gear. Appreciate the idea for ceiling racks


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

crboggs said:


> DIY ceiling racks are easy...just attach some 2x2 strips to the ceiling and grab a bag of large screw in hooks from your local hardware store. Measure things out so one hook holds the grip of the rod and the other hook is at least half way down the length of the rod. Done...
> 
> Capacity is only constrained by the length of the 2x2 strips and the number of hooks...



I had some 1x3 pine selects. Good call for the ceiling rack. Came out great


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Those are really cool, nice work! Might steal that idea 



Mc_Fly said:


> Driftwood fly rod racks and going to do the 2x2 ceiling racks for spin gear. Appreciate the idea for ceiling racks
> 
> View attachment 133188
> View attachment 133186


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Those driftwood rod holders are sweeeet!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to get, or build, these next. No more sacrificed wall space.

https://www.amazon.com/Cobra-Storage-Garage-Door-Inches/dp/B00VJD1WFY#immersive-view_1589108410443


----------



## mkmayer25 (Jul 12, 2019)

firecat1981 said:


> I want to get, or build, these next. No more sacrificed wall space.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cobra-Storage-Garage-Door-Inches/dp/B00VJD1WFY#immersive-view_1589108410443


I would cringe for my rod tips every time the door got rolled up, I thought they were cool but looked at all the stuff that collects near the outside of my garage doors. If you had a 9’ door and everything was like a 8’ or less rod you’d be safe except when mr. Murphy wanted to visit. 

but I also have a wife that loves to rearrange stuff and only knows about my the cost on 1 out of every 3 or 4 rods.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mc_Fly said:


> Driftwood fly rod racks and going to do the 2x2 ceiling racks for spin gear. Appreciate the idea for ceiling racks
> 
> View attachment 133188
> View attachment 133186


The driftwood racks are cool and functional. How did you attach to the walls? Liquid Nail or similar?


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Zika said:


> The driftwood racks are cool and functional. How did you attach to the walls? Liquid Nail or similar?


countersunk 3” drywall screws at a 45.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

mkmayer25 said:


> I would cringe for my rod tips every time the door got rolled up, I thought they were cool but looked at all the stuff that collects near the outside of my garage doors. If you had a 9’ door and everything was like a 8’ or less rod you’d be safe except when mr. Murphy wanted to visit.
> 
> but I also have a wife that loves to rearrange stuff and only knows about my the cost on 1 out of every 3 or 4 rods.


The minimal movement of the garage door is nothing compared to the constant vibration and sway when stored in a boat. Mine would be mounted at eye level, no chance to hit anything as far as I can see.


----------



## mac (Jul 24, 2017)

Everything I've read that isn't just hearsay says there is basically no chance of heat or UV damaging rods and reels. And that modern fly lines do not deteriorate below 200 degrees F.

My main concern storing rods and reels in a garage would be theft, not heat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

mac said:


> Everything I've read that isn't just hearsay says there is basically no chance of heat or UV damaging rods and reels. And that modern fly lines do not deteriorate below 200 degrees F.


Heat unless it gets above 130 degrees or so won't do much, but I know from experience that UV definitely damages the resins over time. I've got a stack of old rods that are yellowed and cracked.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

mac said:


> My main concern storing rods and reels in a garage would be theft, not heat.


Hang them over the door so that when it’s opened, the rods are not visible.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Mine are in my barn/tackle box here on the west coast of Florida. The bigger ones are on a ceiling rack that I built and attached under the loft .










The smaller ones are in a simple stand that I put together out of PVC pipe and fittings.










Tackle hangs on the wall(s).














.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Bored last week so added some more storage for my fly rods.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Love the driftwood racks Mc_Fly! 
I store my rods in ceiling racks also under house for over 10 years in SW FL. Elevated (stilt) house w/o AC in lower level where my finished workshop room is. No issues w/ rods or reels. Only issue from not having AC has been to stereo/sound system.


----------



## Hat Trick (Oct 27, 2019)

Home Depot hardware and left over deck mahogany
View attachment 134062


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Above the garage door, 8’ Wooden rack from 2x and deck boards with door hinges at one end. I used pulleys from one of Amazon bike lifts. It lowers one end to about 3 feet from the floor for ease of use. 16’ door, so offset


----------

